# Seymour can TALK!!!



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

He makes me laugh every morning! Now he's learnt to talk, I've recorded it:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=wl4YG_SOE98

Next he'll be telling me to cook him a fry up!

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Brilliant! 
What a talented boy, I love that he is so keen to communicate with you


----------



## lisaj (Mar 29, 2013)

Ha! This is brilliant


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I can hear it clear as a bell. Good morning! Next thing you know he'll be on all the talk shows and you'll be rich and famous.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha! That's excellent  Clever Seymour


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw Seymour! Lovely boy!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Just brilliant. I'm rather stressed out at the moment but that made me laugh. The highlight of my day. Thanks.


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Clever Seymour!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

LOVE IT - I need to see more.... X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I was just thinking how brilliant it would be if when you logged on to ILMC you automatically got a video of Seymour greeting you


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Marzi said:


> I was just thinking how brilliant it would be if when you logged on to ILMC you automatically got a video of Seymour greeting you


Seymour saying good morning and litle Ozzie being an ambulance. Everyones dogs would go insane each and every time!


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Ha! That would be hilarious! Our poos will be logging on before we know it! Forget child safe-Internet must be poo' safe! I've not heard Ozzy Ambulance yet hehe cockapoos are so funny! X


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Muttley Brody said:


> Just brilliant. I'm rather stressed out at the moment but that made me laugh. The highlight of my day. Thanks.


Ah hope today's a bit less stressful for you, glad it cheered you up! X


----------

